# EvenTT09 - Date / Venue Details (Original thread)



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

This years TTOC annual event, *EvenTT09*, can now finally be confirmed....

In a departure from the last two years where we have combined the national event with a track day, this year we are moving the focus back onto the main reason for the event itself which is the members and their cars. We know there are members who wish to take their cars on a track and for those people a second venue is also already being looked at for a autumn '09 or spring '10 club track day. But with this years event everyone can enjoy being part of the national gathering without having to worry about fitting in their track time around seeing the rest of the days activities.

The venue for *EvenTT09* is:

*Rother Valley Country Park.*

with the date being:

*Sunday 19th July*

*The park is situated about 10 minutes from Junction 31 of the M1 motorway, so is easily accessable from either the north of south of the country.*

A post with full details covering the Club's Annual General Meeting, which will be held the evening of the 18th July, the full list of traders and services attending, and all other information about the event will be published shortly.

Tickets will be available from next weekend in the club shop.

Nick


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I can finally go to bed! what I wanTTed to know is here


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Count phope and me in 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Count phope and me in
> 
> Hev x


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
ps you need the new car on your sig :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Count phope and me in
> ...


Guest of honour I believe! hehehe

re the sig ~ hrmmmmm....not sure what to have tho!

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good news I am off that weekend


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great Stuff 

its in the diary 

Mark


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

On a serious note....

Any one from London want a passenger?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I already have other plans for that day    
First time ever, I'll miss a TTOC annual meet


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll be attending this, im off work and will look forward to it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> I already have other plans for that day
> First time ever, I'll miss a TTOC annual meet


Cant you change them Dani


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm there!

Looking forward to seeing so many TT's in one place!

8)

S26 5PQ I believe!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> S26 5PQ I believe!


Thats what we thought until we turned into the industrial estate  , it is signposted from the M1 so you can't go wrong.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

our 1st TT Owners Club EvenTT09 me and linda are soooooo looking forward to it :lol: :lol: :lol:

hope there will be a NW convoy for this


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking forward to it already. 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

bigsyd said:


> hope there will be a NW convoy for this


The regional reps will be organising the local cruises to the event as usual. They will all be posting threads in the next few weeks to arrange.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I already have other plans for that day
> ...


Not really :? That particular day is in my diary since many years


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

reckon i can arrange work to allow me this day off 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

we will be their holidays booked


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TTOCs biggest bird watching event! lol

Sounds great guys... i'm sure you've laid on a super day out....


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Adam RRS said:


> TTOCs biggest bird watching event! lol


See, something for everyone :lol:

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Adam RRS said:
> 
> 
> > TTOCs biggest bird watching event! lol
> ...


Just been to look at the Rother Valley website and see they have barbecues for 'casual use' on site. Does that mean we'll be able to fire 'em up and slap on some fat home-made rustyburgers? :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Nem said:


> Adam RRS said:
> 
> 
> > TTOCs biggest bird watching event! lol
> ...


lol

Turning up in my RRS I know i'll be expected to take part!

If and when you can, please let us know when you can provide details of where the AGM will be held.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Is it worth me chucking a couple of boxes of liquid leather cleaner/conditioner in to the boot?

Anyone be interested in that? Obviously alot cheaper than buying direct...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Adam RRS said:
> ...


Yes


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Adam RRS said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Adam RRS said:
> ...


Just negotiating with the hotel. :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Adam RRS said:
> ...


They have a couple of large bbq's set up for their staff to use by the looks of it. But we are allowed to have our own bbq if we wish. We're just speaking to the site about this, but members will also be allowed to bring their own on site.

Nick


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool..... i look forward to tasting Richs burgers if thats the case, thanks for volenteering as Head Chef Rich :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Cool..... i look forward to tasting Richs burgers if thats the case, thanks for volenteering as Head Chef Rich :lol:


I'd cook you a burger mate, no worries... :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Adam RRS and I are joining the party! can we have a corner for "Other Marques "

Infact can i have my own corner for "Non Driver" 

Rich...... Did you say you where organising a BBQ at the event for the members of the Alpina/EnTTente Trips?

What a lovely man you are for offering such a thing!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Rich...... Did you say you where organising a BBQ at the event for the members of the Alpina/EnTTente Trips?
> 
> What a lovely man you are for offering such a thing!


ahh Rich thats so kind of you thankyou!

NEM... please add the above details about Rich's BBQ into the main post


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam RRS said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Rich...... Did you say you where organising a BBQ at the event for the members of the Alpina/EnTTente Trips?
> ...


Well fitting a barbie in a roadster is a bit troublesome but if you'd care to tow this up for me I'd feel kinda obligated... :wink:










Ben, we don't drive all the way to Italy to eat burgers now do we? I'm looking forward to some Italian culinary excellence... :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

No

I meant at EvenTT09.... Cook burgers for the EnTTente Crew! 

I didnt on the Alpina tour to make burgers!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Nem

Can you advise on where to stay? I am presuming like last time we will stay at the same place as the AGM?

Where is this being held?

Cheers.

Ben


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

T7 BNW said:


> Nem
> 
> Can you advise on where to stay? I am presuming like last time we will stay at the same place as the AGM?
> 
> ...


As I said in reply to Adam .are talking to hotels at the moment to get the best deal


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

> A post with full details covering the Club's Annual General Meeting, which will be held the evening of the 18th July, the full list of traders and services attending, and all other information about the event will be published shortly.


Details of the hotel will be available very soon.

Nick


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Nem
> ...


Wallsend... can i ask whats your position in the club?

Cheers.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

PPS.

im quite happy to organise a hotel my self! So just knowing what hotel the AGM is at would help me ensure i at least get one close, if not at the same hotel!

I presume at this stage you have a hotel in mind?

Ben


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

T7 BNW said:


> PPS.
> 
> im quite happy to organise a hotel my self! So just knowing what hotel the AGM is at would help me ensure i at least get one close, if not at the same hotel!
> 
> ...


I'm quite sure you are Ben 

We have two hotels in mind and are trying to get the best deal from them currently. When we have sorted this out you'll be the first to know.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

T7 BNW said:


> Wallsend... can i ask whats your position in the club?
> 
> Cheers.


Andrew is the Club's Membership Secretary.

Nick


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

That's close! Only a 570 mile round trip so count me in for this please.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VicTT said:


> That's close! Only a 570 mile round trip so count me in for this please.


Just around the corner then :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

VicTT said:


> That's close! Only a 570 mile round trip so count me in for this please.


760 mile round trip for us  .....I vote for it to be north of the border next year 

Hev x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We'll be there!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

did i read someone will be supplyin burgers?if so i'm deffo in :mrgreen:


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

be rude not to go seen as its on my door step. there is plenty of cheap holtels in sheff, there is a holiday in, on J33, bout 5 mins away


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking forward to it!
cheers
jon


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Rather than concours, would it be an idea to have a lesser pressure 'Show n Shine' ?!

Due to the changing market of the mkI TT I think this year its probably more suitible and more people would enter?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Adam RRS said:


> Rather than concours, would it be an idea to have a lesser pressure 'Show n Shine' ?!
> 
> Due to the changing market of the mkI TT I think this year its probably more suitible and more people would enter?


Why not have both  Already thought of mate.

Nick


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

BOTH!

ok! 

Id be interested to see who does concours this year (apart from Andy of course - he's standard)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I woulda been doing it!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> I woulda been doing it!


But Adam & I would have taken the prize :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep! It woulda been the hard work of you two that won it for me so that woulda been fine!

I just want the fame and title!!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

LOL, as long as we had got in the photo for absoluTTe I would have been happy


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Nem.

Is there a rep organising a London cruise to the event? if not may i offer my services>?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Hopefully i will be there, family in tow!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

amiTT said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > I woulda been doing it!
> ...


You can clean my car for it if you REALLY want


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

T7 BNW said:


> Nem.
> 
> Is there a rep organising a London cruise to the event? if not may i offer my services>?


I think a "Walking Bus" may be a stretch to get to Roterham 

But seriously, we've got two reps that way so one or both will be sorting out a cruise up for us.

Nick


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Nem said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Nem.
> ...


LOL... Dont pick on me cause i cant drive! 

Who are london Reps?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What's the difference between show and shine and concourse?

Worth me entering? Wanna give me a hand Ben? Who helped you last time then?


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

is there a link anywhere to pics of any previous evenTTs?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> What's the difference between show and shine and concourse?
> 
> Worth me entering? Wanna give me a hand Ben? Who helped you last time then?


Strictly speaking concours means exactly as it left the factory, so no mods. Ultra-ultra clean, all screw heads perfect and aligned, not a speck of anything that shouldn't be there. That's why Dave's car wins. It's a 9/10 year old car that looks like it's just come off the production line.

Show and shine is just that. Make your baby as beautiful as possible - modded or not... :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Greeny...

Have a look here

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=120177


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

i fancy a bit of show an shine 8)

but on a more important note,did someone say they were cooooooooooooooooooookin burgers :mrgreen:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

think tickets will be sold on the club site mate,i've no idea how much but i'm sure someone will post up we the right info soon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

G12MO X said:


> I'm prob going to skip this one, to many other events that i want to go to this year :?
> Sure it will be good though


Wasn't last year.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry Sam I quoted the wrong bit. It wasn't a question.

I meant to quote



> So is this a free one? kind of like Ace cafe?


Hence, it wasn't last year. :?


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Yo!!!!!!!!!!

We're there


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll be there, i'm only on junct 26 of the M1 aswell so not too far for me


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Disappointed can't get time off work at such short notice! This will be the first national event missed since Burleigh in 2003  Enjoy the day I am sure I will see some of you travelling to the event on the day?

Mctavish


----------



## n80nag (Apr 19, 2009)

Me & the family will be there - a round trip of 1/2 mile for us


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
West Midlands cruise to the bash details as follows:-
First meet at Hopwood Park services at J2 of the M42. Then drive up to join the A42 and then onto the M1. Final stop here at J23A Donington Park services where I am sure we will meet up with one or two TT's from south of the country.
Times will be posted soon.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya all,
> West Midlands cruise to the bash details as follows:-
> First meet at Hopwood Park services at J2 of the M42. Then drive up to join the A42 and then onto the M1. Final stop here at J23A Donington Park services where I am sure we will meet up with one or two TT's from south of the country.
> Times will be posted soon.


Could we organise an M42 Junc 10 stop off for a Tamworth area pick up?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Don't see why we shouldn't. So, Hopwood first then Tamworth then Donington. It would be good though if folks can be prompt at the meeting places as if not it will drag the cruise out too much.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Don't see why we shouldn't. So, Hopwood first then Tamworth then Donington. It would be good though if folks can be prompt at the meeting places as if not it will drag the cruise out too much.


 

I'll set two alarms.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
I will ring you when I take the boxers out too. :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

When will we be getting details of the hotels and AGM?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

T7 BNW said:


> When will we be getting details of the hotels and AGM?


When it's arranged.

We couldn't book the hotel until the date was set and booked for the venue of the event. And seeing as time was getting on we have announced the venue and date as soon as it was possible, where normally we might have all the other details like the hotel etc etc arranged before the main annoucement.

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > When will we be getting details of the hotels and AGM?
> ...


What about details of the event Nick? What can we expect to be happening and what traders are going to be present?

Cheers

rich


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Count me in and i may even do battle with some of the more seasoned campaigners in the "show and shine"if i can pluck up the courage to have a go.
Obviously not expecting to win but it's all about the taking part that matters - is'nt it. :?: :?:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

kenjo said:


> Count me in and i may even do battle with some of the more seasoned campaigners in the "show and shine"if i can pluck up the courage to have a go.
> Obviously not expecting to win but it's all about the taking part that matters - is'nt it. :?: :?:


do it mate,its always a surprise when/if you win something


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

No track, then not for me thanks. Will this not just be a big meet that you have to pay to attend?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

scoTTy32 said:


> No track, then not for me thanks. Will this not just be a big meet that you have to pay to attend?


Well it is the national event. A once a year flagship meeting where all that glows in TT Land should be present.

So let's assume they've got a great itinerary to entertain us...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy32 said:


> No track, then not for me thanks. Will this not just be a big meet that you have to pay to attend?


Yes, but that is exactly what 3 of the last 5 TTOC annual meets have been. There are never enough interested people to justify the track day element, so I'm afraid you're in the minority :?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

oooooooo is there a show and shine?  :mrgreen:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

shell said:


> oooooooo is there a show and shine?  :mrgreen:


Its a suprise!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

damnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Mrs S (Dec 30, 2008)

My first post so be gentle  
Do have to be a member of the TT Owners Club to come along to this???

Linda


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mrs S said:


> My first post so be gentle
> Do have to be a member of the TT Owners Club to come along to this???
> 
> Linda


No but you will get cheaper tickets if you are


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

shell said:


> oooooooo is there a show and shine?  :mrgreen:


We are having the concourse as usual and another prize voted for by everyone who attends.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

blonde question here but what is a concourse?

sorry


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

shell said:


> blonde question here but what is a concourse?
> 
> sorry


A concourse is like a wide walkway - say the entrance hall at an airport terminal for example.

What he means however is a concours which is an exhibition of show cars - in this case TTs which are in competition with each other to find the most perfect and original example. It can get quite anal and they look at things like condition of screwheads etc... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thankyou Richard


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Thankyou Richard


My pleasure Andrew... :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Is there a section for old TT's where the new owner is trying to make it look nice, but is failing dismally?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Is there a section for old TT's where the new owner is trying to make it look nice, but is failing dismally?


Thats where mine will be parked :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

save me a spot as well lol,bein a daily really takes its toll on the old girl :?


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> Is there a section for old TT's where the new owner is trying to make it look nice, but is failing dismally?


That's not a bad idea, seeing as mine is nearly 9 years old and i have a lot to live up to as mine was voted 2nd best at last years show. That was before i "rescued" her and brought her Oop North (come to think of it, i did the same with my wife) 
SPOOKY!!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

If ever confirmation was needed that the concours was too intimidating last year, these last few posts are it... 

That's what 'Show 'n' Shine' is all about guys. Not concours at all. A daily driver has just as much chance of winning as a weekend toy...

So concours for the really serious prep person and Show 'n' Shine for the rest of us...

cheers

rich


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

wooooooooooooooooooooooop lookin forward to this,whens the list of whats happenin bein posted up,hope theres summat for some scran an a drink


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Front page said "Shortly" just over a week ago!

So guessing it cant be long now!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > blonde question here but what is a concourse?
> ...


 :lol: 
lmao


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shell said:


> blonde question here but what is a concourse?
> 
> sorry


A Concours d'Elegance as it is called, is a bit like a Show 'n' Shine but stricter in all ways.

The Concours d'Elegance is esentially for unmodified cars while the Show 'n' Shine is for any car, standard or modified.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > blonde question here but what is a concourse?
> ...


There where plenty of modified cars in last years Concours!  Infact i think there where more modified than there was non modded cars!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > shell said:
> ...


Strictly speaking a Concours d'Elegance is purely for cars exactly as they left the factory, so no mods at all. They even check that all the original stickers are in place and everything is completely original.

I think Dave's was the only car that fitted that requirement last year so the rules were relaxed to bring in a little competition... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> blonde question here but what is a concourse?
> 
> sorry
> A Concours d'Elegance as it is called, is a bit like a Show 'n' Shine but stricter in all ways.
> ...


Strictly speaking a Concours d'Elegance is purely for cars exactly as they left the factory, so no mods at all. They even check that all the original stickers are in place and everything is completely original.

I think Dave's was the only car that fitted that requirement last year so the rules were relaxed to bring in a little competition... :wink:

Cheers

rich [/quote]
There are 2 classes for the concorse standard and modded


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

well i've modded mine with swirls an stone chips an scratches :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTgreeny said:


> well i've modded mine with swirls an stone chips an scratches :mrgreen:


 :lol: 
Sorry to say they are not one off mods


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah sooooooooooooooooo last year :lol: 
might go for dents an bumps,has this been done yet?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

you all joke but the vdub scene has a section for cars with rusty bonnets!!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh and winner of last years ultimate dubs....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > shell said:
> ...


This may be so. I just said what the defination and the difference between the two is


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> you all joke but the vdub scene has a section for cars with rusty bonnets!!


Is that your new car?
cheers
jon


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL no!!

Not my typa thing!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Cmon, tickets!
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > blonde question here but what is a concourse?
> ...


There are 2 classes for the concorse standard and modded[/quote]
Just the one class this year,open to all


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

How do we buy tickets for this? Can we buy them on the door?

I feel bad asking but any news on the hotel for AGM yet?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We will confirm soon enough. Just checking all available options


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> We will confirm soon enough. Just checking all available options


i bet you're just reserving the best rooms... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > We will confirm soon enough. Just checking all available options
> ...


Well of course, Rich! Didn't you know that committee members always have first choice :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Goddam, I had no idea... 

:lol:

So where is it my little Germanic fitness fanatic? :-* :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


I am on the TTOC Chat room sorting the last bits of the annual EvenTT09


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> I am on the TTOC Chat room sorting the last bits of the annual EvenTT09


And...










My fingers have bigger muscles than my/your thighs... :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I am on the TTOC Chat room sorting the last bits of the annual EvenTT09
> ...


Patience young one. The committe is working hard


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Patience young one. The committe is working hard


 :lol: :lol:

I feel complimented... I'm 54. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Patience young one. The committe is working hard
> ...


You ARE young then: I'll be 60 on the day of EvenTT09 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


In that case i will find you and crack a bottle of champagne.

You look fabulous! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Thanks Rich :-*

But you won't find me as I don't intend to run around selling raffel tickets on a 60th birthday. I shall be celebrating somewhere else with my sons, grandson, family and friends 

Big shame I can't invite my TT friends but it wouldn't be fair on them having to choose :?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Aint the AGM for members?
cheers
jon


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> I am on the TTOC Chat room sorting the last bits of the annual EvenTT09


So how did it go! ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I am on the TTOC Chat room sorting the last bits of the annual EvenTT09
> ...


Very well. I am sure our chairman will be along soon to let you all know what's going to happen


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Pardon my french but f*ck me, I have just read 9 pages of thread to find out what exactly.

That its in a country park, and to top it off I had to google that to find out where exactly it is (motorway junction numbers don't automatically tell me anything).

Looking at the location I am more excited about the drive to the venue potentially going across the peak district. :twisted:

Seriously though, there is not much info in these 9 pages is there :?


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Weekend Off And What Other Way To Spend It
C U There


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

clived said:


> scoTTy32 said:
> 
> 
> > No track, then not for me thanks. Will this not just be a big meet that you have to pay to attend?
> ...


Looks like I am in the Minority, however Nem states "something for everyone" no so - I think that letting the track day go is a real shame. We don't all want to own a TT just to clean it and show it to other TT owners. I was at Combe on a sh*ty Feb day when there was enough uptake for dedicated TT track day. What's happened to that? The real problem, sorry to say, is the fact that this years event is a shambles. I appreciate the fact that it's run by volunteers but the TTOC is well financed by it's members - It's lost its way, my membership ran out in July 2007! Have I received a reminder or request to renew, no! What benefit is there in being a paid up member these days anyway? A few copies of the mag, that's it. 
Everything else runs FOC via this forum.

I'm not trying to get anyones back up here - but you've no chance of getting me to renew my membership until you offer something for it.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

scoTTy32 said:


> ...but the TTOC is well financed by it's members ... my membership ran out in July 2007!


And your personal continued support is very appreciated :roll:

However much we as a club would like to put on a track day for our members we always come back to the same point. That is there is not enough interest in the TT world to support it. The track day at combe you speak of was heavily subsidised by the club to ensure it went ahead, we had to change tactics and this is what led to us combining the track day with the annual event. Donington was in itself a success, but Rockingham was not. The afternoon sessions model for track participants was scrapped and the entire second half of the day was changed to and open pit lane setup. Even what that huge change there were never more than 10 or so cars out on track at once, out of a possible 40 cars which the track allows. That itself should give some idea of the loss the club made and why we are not repeating the same sort of annual event this year.

The other half of the story is that people who do want to be on track also do not want to miss out on the rest of the day at the main event of the year. Add to that the fact we already have a venue in mind for a small scall trackday in the near future I really do not see why anyone has cause for such complaints.

Don't get me wrong tho, this has been a hard year or so for the club. But the way we are now running things is a huge improvment, one thing you mention about a renewal reminder is a simple task and one which is now in place via email and personal reminder by mail. The other point to make is that the club is still running, the magazine is still being produced to the high quality which it always has been, if not better, and the events are still being planned and are going ahead.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Tickets are now on sale, details are to be found here:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140137

Nick


----------

